

Who Said Taking the Train was Boring? Swinging on San Francisco's BART - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/05/red-swings-on-bart-train-san-francisco.php

======
khafra
An article by this title would be more interesting were it hosted on
playboy.com instead of treehugger.com. But that's cute.

